
See what the EU has done for you - s_e_n_a_p_a_t_y
https://www.myeu.uk
======
informatimago
They really think you are idiots.
[https://researchbriefings.parliament.uk/ResearchBriefing/Sum...](https://researchbriefings.parliament.uk/ResearchBriefing/Summary/CBP-7886)

